# Neochromis omnicaeruleus "Ruti Island"



## s10jimmy (Jul 20, 2006)

Here is some video of my Neochromis omnicaeruleus "Ruti Island" . These are one of the groups of rare Vic's I picked up from Germany in July . I've gotten one successful spawn of 7 or 8 fry and have 2 females ready to spit any day !


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

good vid man. cant wait for some more spawns. that is one species i would love to breed at some point.

i was just looking at my neo. omni makobe fry today. my first batch is about .5" now. they are starting to show a lot of stripes but no ob patterns yet. i have a feeling it is male heavy.

i have one other spawn from them that i was able to keep alive. i think about 10 but they are 2 weeks out from the mother.

they have to be one of my favorite fish right now. i love the patterns and the shape of the face. to bad they are mean as heck to each other. i threw so afra cobue in with them to try to even things out but it became a fight for space since i ended up with 7m/3f for the neos.

anyway keep up the good work my friend.


----------

